# Clovelly Sunday morning 25/11



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm hoping to get out Sunday morning conditions permitting... thinking around 5:15 start.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Me too....

Putting out good vibes for decent weather. 
All we have to do is concentrate together for the wind to drop and the fish to be hungry all weekend... 

cheers Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd like to get down there - if conditions are good - I'm cool about any swell if we do the beach launch - just the wind is the worry

Woppie


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Things look alright for Sunday on seabreeze at the moment - fingers crossed. Pencil me in.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i have a wedding to go to tonight but i'm thinking the yak should be on the roof incase i can still get up.
the weather swell and wind are looking good at this stage


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Kezza can you bring some cake back for us - some wedding cake :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: get it :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

It's looking good...
Will be at the carpark about 5:15am hopefully the kingfish are co-operating


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Hey Kezza can you bring some cake back for us - some wedding cake :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: get it :lol: :lol:


Very droll Dick...very droll 8)

JT


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i just didn't know how to respond to that without dragging it even further down  
looked at the "can't have your cake and eat it to " angle but decided to leave it alone.
best just stick with the fishing


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Cmon mate you started on the other thread about the white sticky stuff on the end of his sexy rod!!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Cmon mate you started on the other thread about the white sticky stuff on the end of his sexy rod!!!!


yeh, i thought that was quite good  
got past over by a few though so maybe not pc
but hey, i laughed and that's the main thing (sad isn't it)


----------



## fiery44 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey guys two new yakers for sunday, Fred and Rob. hope to catch some kingies for sunday dinner, both a bit worried about the launch, but i am sure we will get some good advice and help , c u at 5.15 cheers


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

fiery44 said:


> hey guys two new yakers for sunday, Fred and Rob. hope to catch some kingies for sunday dinner, both a bit worried about the launch, but i am sure we will get some good advice and help , c u at 5.15 cheers


Don't worry too much about the launchI'm sure there will be plenty of us to help you guys out if needed.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

MY surf report saying that theres a meter swell coming directly from the east :shock:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yaks on the car !!!! See you there - I'll be there at 5am
woppie


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be there at 0500.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry fellas for the no show had a bit of a rough night - next time

Woppie


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Funny you should mention that Dick. I'll be back there tomorrow!!


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Is that a Monday Clovelly trip I hear brewing ?


----------

